# Great Northern Railway Corn Warehouse - Nottingham.



## David Nimrod

I've made a few visits to this site in the last few weeks, on the last occasion I got in, and onto the roof...





Locked Out by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




I was warned... by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Abandoned Nottingham by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Happy Birthday Monica by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Other Side of the Tracks by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Ultra-Violence by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Eh Up Me Duck by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




We've been waiting... by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Derelict Nottingham. by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Break on Through by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Nausea. by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Toxic Environment by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Temple Tomb by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Primary Route Up by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




World Heritage Site by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




What Do You See? by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Shock & Awe by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Derelict Nottingham. by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr


----------



## krela

Very nice.


----------



## cunningplan

Very Very Nice, do like that


----------



## UEP-Wales

Bloody nice photographs there! Cheers for posting these up


----------



## possessed

Nice one, I remember exploring the GNR warehouses a couple of years back  Did you go into the back part where the piles of stones are?


----------



## UrbanX

Wow, some seriously nice shots there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## David Nimrod

possessed said:


> Did you go into the back part where the piles of stones are?



Er, I don't think so...

Pretty weird atmosphere in there!


----------



## UrbanX

Please no access talk  keep it to PMs


----------



## David Nimrod

UrbanX said:


> Please no access talk  keep it to PMs



Noted!

Will do


----------



## flyboys90

Looks like a world war 2 bomb site,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79

Great set of pic's there! 
Thanks..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Good shots and good location. Thanks for sharing


----------



## strokesboy21

very good pics thanks for posting


----------



## nelly

Very atmospheric, love the graff!!


----------



## LittleOz

Great shots. I'm impressed that you took the time to title them all.


----------



## The Wombat

Very nice, good photos


----------



## skankypants

Nice pics pal,,,,,there was a bad bit of recent history here if you have a look on the net....


----------



## David Nimrod

skankypants said:


> ...there was a bad bit of recent history here...



The bodies of two homeless women were found in the building in 2005, which led to two men being jailed for murder in 2006...


----------



## tumble112

Very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MD

nice shots 
im surprised its still standing tbh


----------



## Inky38

Great photos

I drive past that building on most days and I've been wanting to photograph the building for a while.

I'm a bit weary of going into a building like that, because you never know who you might encounter.

I might take a wander round when I pluck up the courage


----------



## David Nimrod

Inky38 said:


> I might take a wander round when I pluck up the courage



The first time I went in (it's almost completely dark on the 'ground floor'), I'll admit I was pretty spooked...

That's before I found out about it's dark history; next time going in was fine...

There's definitely people in there though, needles and cans etc. scattered about in places.


----------



## UE-OMJ

Stunning building. I've driven past this too, it's HUGE.


----------



## David Nimrod

Just had a quick wander 'round (it was snowing!), to test out the new Samyang 8mm Fisheye (on a Fuji X-Pro1).




Sacred Site by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Toxic Environment 1 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




...the one eyed man is King! by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Toxic Environment 2 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Toxic Environment 3 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Noe Funnies by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Stay Awhile... by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Derelict Nottingham 1 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Derelict Nottingham 2 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr




Derelict Nottingham 3 by David N. Sillitoe, on Flickr


----------



## krela

Inky38 said:


> Well I finally plucked up the courage and paid a few visits over the past few days.
> 
> On my last visit I went inside and up onto the roof.
> 
> I won't hijack Davids thread by posting my pictures here, so feel free to take a look here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/iainknowles/sets/72157640396380924/



Much better if you post your own report rather than link to your flickr. A link to your flickr is essentially just an advertisement for yourself, which isn't the point of this community.


----------

